# A few pictures of my truck



## catman963 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a little bored this afternoon.... and I found this forum, so figured I would post up a few pictures of my rig....

2002 Ford F-250 PowerStroke Diesel - about 68,000 miles on 'er now

Mods:

Tymar/6637 intake
4" downpipe, 4" exhaust, to 5" stacks (straight pipe all the way) 
6 Autometer gauges
DP Tuner chip
Garrett Ball Bearing turbo, with non-ebv, high flow turbo outlet
Built transmission - billet triple-disc converter, BTS valve body....
Tru-Cool 4739 trans cooler
CCV mod, routed into the exhaust
shimmed FPR
ITP HPX crossover
Silverstar bulbs in headlights and fog lights

307 HP and 670 FT LBS on the dyno, and...
15.8 & 84mph at Maple Grove Raceway.

Old pic - before the stacks






Stacks





On the track - Maple Grove Raceway





Working hard 





Playing hard - load of toys


----------



## catman963 (Apr 12, 2009)

A few more pics......

4 of my 6 gauges





A 'lil smoke 





Strapped down, on the dyno


----------



## Freyboy23 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ya man looks good!! Its even better if you ride in it. It will put you back in the seat. :jawdrop:


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice looking truck


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 13, 2009)

catman963 said:


> 307 HP and 670 FT LBS on the dyno, and...
> 15.8 & 84mph at Maple Grove Raceway.
> 
> On the track - Maple Grove Raceway



Dude, you are getting your arse kicked...jk...


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 13, 2009)

catman963 said:


> Working hard



With the name catman what sort of pos is this? :check:


----------



## Raymond (Apr 13, 2009)

NICE! 
You can see you wear the pants in your house. 

I do wear the pants here but I don't get a new truck for a few more years.
I didn't pull out years ago, so I'm paying child support. lol a little. 
Here's one of my trucks minus the chipper truck.


----------



## catman963 (Apr 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Dude, you are getting your arse kicked...jk...



 Yea, that guy was running like... a 13 flat!! 




wood4heat said:


> With the name catman what sort of pos is this? :check:



Don't knock it, til you run one!! They are pretty darn sweet machines!! I have run the Cat mini track loaders - and the Takeuchi will run circles around 'em


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 13, 2009)

catman963 said:


> Don't knock it, til you run one!! They are pretty darn sweet machines!! I have run the Cat mini track loaders - and the Takeuchi will run circles around 'em



Not gonna hurt my feelings, I was just giving you :censored: since you seem to have an affiliation with Cat.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 13, 2009)

catman963 said:


> Yea, that guy was running like... a 13 flat!!



Nothing wrong w/ a full size truck running 13's...My wife wants a Jeep SRT8 so bad she can taste it...Should be easy to get it in the 12's...


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 13, 2009)

catman963 said:


> Yea, that guy was running like... a 13 flat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully Cat re-designed their Track system recently because I hate their old track machines! Those "Uchi's" are seriously awesome! I've run the t-180's and a few Uchis in the same day and felt that the takeuchi was even a better machine than the Bobcat t-180....I don't remember the model of the uchi I was running unfortunatel.

Sweet truck Catman! Too bad emission standards choked Caterpillar to the point of removing all their on-road diesel motors  I guess we can thank the Democrats for that. Fortunately those yellow offroad motors are still stomping around in the dirt.....that and I got one of the last ones in my KW roll-off truck. A good ol' yeller c-13!


----------



## catman963 (Apr 13, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Not gonna hurt my feelings, I was just giving you :censored: since you seem to have an affiliation with Cat.




Lol Its all good man - I figured it was joking!! o, and - no, not an "affiliation" - but I am a heavy equipment operator.... well, when we HAVE WORK!!!  I have been laid off since Thanksgiving, and not really any work in sight yet.... :censored:


----------



## Kunes (Apr 24, 2009)

Are those Full Stacks?


----------



## catman963 (Apr 29, 2009)

Kunes said:


> Are those Full Stacks?




Not sure what you mean man?


----------



## got6ponies (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## wood4heat (Nov 24, 2009)

catman963 said:


> 2002 Ford F-250 PowerStroke Diesel - about 68,000 miles on 'er now



Do you have a front end leveling kit on it? If so which and how does it ride?


----------



## catman963 (Nov 24, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Do you have a front end leveling kit on it? If so which and how does it ride?



Yes - I have a single add-a-leaf on the front. I don't really think it affected the ride much at all - it really doesn't ride any differently that my buddies stock truck. That big heavy diesel hanging on the front end keeps the stock ride even with the added springs!!


----------

